# ABT's and Cherry Bombs w/qview



## chisoxjim (Dec 5, 2009)

Making some basic ABT's and a creation inspired by fire it up, that I am calling a cherry bomb.

The ABT's are jalapenos, italian sausage with diced jalapeno, and cherry pepper added as the stuffing, and a bacon wrap.. 

ABT ing:



sausage mix:



ABTS:





The Cherry bombs are store bought sweet cherry peppers I cored, and filled by piping in a mix of goat cheese, and a little ceam cheese.  Rolled In bulk Italian sausage.  

Ing:








thanks for looking,  more pics to follow


----------



## fire it up (Dec 5, 2009)

Should be interesting the Ital sausage with the cheese filling and sweet peppers.
Hope they turn out perfectly delicious


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks,  wouldnt have thought of it if it wasnt for your version(which I am going to try, I just couldnt get to a market that carries the items to pull your off).

I am looking forward to trying this version alot.


----------



## rivet (Dec 5, 2009)

Looking great!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice! Im prepping my cherry peppers now for tomorrow...


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks guys, cant decide which are going on first ABT's or cherry bombs. 

I want to stagger stuff so we can eat all day while watching the SEC & Big 12 games today.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 5, 2009)

Hard decision, I would probably go with the ABTs first because you know how great they are going to turn out.

One more tip on the cherry peppers, use caution when biting into them, sometimes they have a tendency to squirt juices out in different directions.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 5, 2009)

good plan,  plus they are likey to make me thirsty for more beer.


----------



## miamirick (Dec 5, 2009)

i like to start with the abts first get you drinkin then spread out the rest for the rest of the day,   i got 8 different courses set up for the day and night and a case of beer and a bottle of jack,


GOOOO    GATORS


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 5, 2009)

Great Looking ABTs Jim... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But sweet peppers, shame, shame, shame... those should not be called Cherry Bombs (Bombs Should Go BOOM) they should be called Lady Fingers...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 5, 2009)

Man oh man jim you are pulling all the tricks out for the gator game too. Can I come over and watch the game with you'll. I like the stuffed peppers and the abt's sound and look good too. Your making my smoked pork butt look bad but it will be good too. GO GATORS


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 5, 2009)

I know....  had to get what I could @ the local market.  Ill have to come up with a more appropriate name.     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





maybe "sweet nothings"..


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 5, 2009)

That works...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Or Roman Candles, they aren't too hot...


----------



## fire it up (Dec 5, 2009)

If they are good how about Sausage balls of goodness?


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 5, 2009)

cherry pepper balls are on now,  

ABT's were really nice,  loved the no cheese, and the tuned up Italian sausage.  I ate 5, my wife got (1)






cherry pepper balls in just started:


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 6, 2009)

cherry bombs were really good,  








Ill do these again.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 6, 2009)

If you used Hot Cherry Peppers you could say "Goodness Gracious Great Balls of Fire".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They look Delicious and if a person wanted them hot you could always have a habanero dipping sauce...


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 6, 2009)

or perhaps just use habs inside the sausage..  hmmm..


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice Jim! I can't wait to try mine tomorrow! Hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## got14u (Dec 6, 2009)

lol....the cherry bombs I'm used to are way hotter then serranos...those should be great.


----------



## pignit (Dec 6, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## fire it up (Dec 6, 2009)

They looked great, glad the filling held together so nicely.
Now you just have to give the proscuitto and aged provolone ones a try


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 6, 2009)

for sure,  those are next on my list of apps.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 6, 2009)

Just wanted to share a couple pics of the ABT's that I thought turned out well.

just in the smoker:



about an hour in:



thanks for looking.


----------

